# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene vragen over zorginstellingen >  Medisch verleden blijft achtervolgen

## BJ1979

Ik weet niet of dit het goede forum is. Maar ik word gewoon moedeloos van het feit dat een medisch verleden mij ook in negatieve zin blijft achtervolgen. Ik ben succesvol geopereerd aan een hersen tumor die bij mij de epilepsie veroorzaakte. Na de operatie heb ik geen klachten meer. Hartstikke mooi maar hoe kan ik of hoe doet iemand anders dat om het boek, de operatie en hetgeen waar je last van hebt gehad in mijn geval epilepsie definitief af te sluiten?

Je word toch altijd wel weer een keer geconfronteerd met je medisch verleden als je bijv. een verzekering afsluit of je rijbewijs wil verlengen. Waarom word dan elke keer weer deze situatie weer aangehaald. Ik zou het boek zo graag definitief willen sluiten maar volgensmij is dat nooit mogelijk.

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo BJ1979,

Beetje late reactie, maar misschien alsnog nuttig voor jou of andere leden:

*Weigeren van correctie of vernietiging medisch dossier*

*Wat is correctie?*
Correctie houdt in dat gegevens in uw medisch dossier worden veranderd. Bijvoorbeeld omdat ze niet kloppen. U kunt ook vragen om het dossier helemaal te vernietigen. Bijvoorbeeld omdat u de gegevens te vertrouwelijk of te belastend vindt.

*Klachten*
U wilt een passage in uw medisch dossier laten veranderen. U vindt de informatie onjuist en wilt dat die wordt gecorrigeerd. Of u wilt niet dat een aandoening uit het verleden u blijft achtervolgen doordat die nog steeds in uw dossier staat.

_Uit de praktijk: Ik word beschuldigd van kindermishandeling_
Mijn dochtertje was ziek en moest opgenomen worden in het ziekenhuis. Toen ik de volgende dag op bezoek kwam vond ik het personeel nogal vreemd reageren. Wat bleek: de artsen hadden in het medisch dossier geschreven dat zij kindermishandeling vermoedden. Dat hadden zij ook onderzocht, maar de conclusie was dat er geen sprake van was. Ik heb gevraagd om vernietiging van het dossier maar dat is gebeurd.
_Uit de praktijk: Ik wil geen etiket op mijn hoofd_
Ik heb een aantal jaar geleden een psychische inzinking gehad. Nu gaat het weer heel goed met mij. Toch heb ik het idee dat die psychische inzinking een etiket op mijn hoofd zet, elke keer als ik bij de dokter kom. Ik wil die gegevens eigenlijk uit mijn dossier verwijderd hebben.

*Rechten en plichten*

*WGBO*
De relatie tussen u en uw zorgverlener is wettelijk geregeld. In de Wet op de Geneeskundige Behandelingsovereenkomst (WGBO) zijn de rechten en plichten van patiënten en zorgverleners vastgelegd. Volgens de WGBO heeft u als patiënt het recht heeft op aanvulling en vernietiging van gegevens.
*Wat is het recht op aanvulling?*
Het recht op aanvulling houdt in dat u een zelf geschreven verklaring aan het dossier mag toevoegen. Het kan daarbij gaan om een persoonlijke visie of een persoonlijk verhaal.
*Wat is het recht op vernietiging?*
Het recht op vernietiging betekent dat u kunt vragen bepaalde delen uit het dossier te vernietigen. U hebt ook het recht om het gehele dossier te laten vernietigen. De zorgverlener moet binnen drie maanden aan uw verzoek doen.
*Geen vernietiging*
De zorgverlener kan vernietiging weigeren. Vooral als hij de gegevens nog nodig denkt te hebben voor uw verdere behandeling. Of als hij de informatie in uw dossier van belang vindt voor andere patiënten, die bijvoorbeeld dezelfde erfelijke ziekte hebben. Als de zorgverlener weigert gegevens te vernietigen, moet hij zijn redenen daarvoor aan u meedelen.

*WBP*
Het recht op correctie is geregeld in de Wet Bescherming Persoonsgegevens (WBP). Het houdt in dat u de zorgverlener kunt vragen om onwaarheden of de manier waarop iets is verwoord, te veranderen. Zo'n verzoek moet u schriftelijk indienen. Als de zorgverlener weigert de gegevens te corrigeren, moet hij daarvoor een duidelijke uitleg geven.

*Tips*
*Leg uit waarom!*
Vertel waarom u correctie, aanvulling, verwijdering of vernietiging wilt. Als de zorgverlener begrijpt waarom u vindt dat bepaalde gegevens kwetsend zijn of in uw ogen onjuist, zal hij sneller meewerken.
*Geen correctie? Dan aanvulling!*
Als uw zorgverlener correctie of verwijdering weigert, maak dan gebruik van uw recht op aanvulling. Dan kunt u in ieder geval uw visie toevoegen aan uw medisch dossier.

_(Bron: bbvz.nl)_

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## Luuss0404

*Hoe lang wordt mijn medisch dossier bewaard?*
De gegevens uit uw medisch dossier worden in principe 15 jaar bewaard. Dit is de algemene bewaartermijn. Na 15 jaar worden uw medische gegevens vernietigd, tenzij uw arts redenen heeft om ze langer te bewaren. Bijvoorbeeld als hij uw medische gegevens nodig heeft om u goede zorg te blijven geven. Op bepaalde gegevens in academische ziekenhuizen is de Archiefwet van toepassing. Documenten zoals het operatieverslag en uw ontslagbrief moeten 15 jaar bewaard worden. 

*Verzoek om medische gegevens te vernietigen*
U kunt een hulpverlener of instelling vragen uw gegevens eerder te vernietigen. Dat kan ook voordat de wettelijke termijnen zijn verstreken. Dit geldt niet als u gedwongen was opgenomen in een psychiatrisch ziekenhuis.

*Medische gegevens langer bewaren*
U kunt de arts ook vragen om uw gegevens langer te bewaren dan de wettelijke termijnen. Dat kan van belang zijn bij erfelijke aandoeningen, of bij juridische procedures.

*Arts wil medische gegevens niet vernietigen*
Een arts of specialist heeft het recht om vernietiging van medische gegevens te weigeren. Bijvoorbeeld wanneer de arts denkt de gegevens nodig te hebben voor verdere behandeling. De arts kan ook weigeren als hij de informatie in uw dossier van belang vindt voor andere patiënten. Bijvoorbeeld patiënten met dezelfde ziekte. Als de zorgverlener weigert gegevens te vernietigen, moet hij zijn redenen daarvoor aan u meedelen.

*Bewaartermijn medische gegevens van psychiatrische patiënten*
Voor onvrijwillig opgenomen psychiatrische patiënten geldt een minimale bewaartermijn van 5 jaar nadat ze zijn ontslagen uit een psychiatrische instelling. Voor vrijwillig opgenomen psychiatrische patiënten geldt de algemene bewaartermijn.

*Bewaartermijn gegevens medische keuring*
Gegevens die zijn verzameld voor een medische keuring moeten bewaard worden zolang dat noodzakelijk is voor het doel van de keuring. Dit zal meestal korter zijn dan 15 jaar.

*Meer informatie bewaartermijn medische gegevens*
Meer informatie over het omgaan met medische gegevens en de bewaartermijnen vindt u op de website mijnprivacy.nl van het College Bescherming Persoonsgegevens (CBP).

_(Bron: rijksoverheid.nl)_

----------

